# Kpop



## Ever (Jul 20, 2012)

So I'm sorta curious as to what the general Kpop opinion is here. Like? Love? Hate? I myself LOVE Kpop. My favorite group of all time is NU'EST, but BIGBANG and U-KISS are up there too. Don't even get me started XP

So what do you think?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 20, 2012)

UGH. >.<

I get fucking _bombarded_ with the stuff on a daily basis. *lives in Asia*

Sorry, but the very mention of K-pop just annoys me.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 20, 2012)

I... like the two songs I've heard from Girls' Generation. And that's it!

I should probably try to listen to more but my friends were in a huge phase a few years back and that put me off of it for a while....


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 20, 2012)

I listen to k-pop sometimes. I'm not particularly into it, but my friend keeps showing me songs and I do like some of them, so I put them on repeat while I work. I just generally like Asian songs, though.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 20, 2012)

Due to spending so much time in Vocaloid music I...

Don't think I've ever listened to Kpop. orz 

SeeU doesn't get that many songs you see, and I always prefer indie artists over manufactured ones.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2012)

K-Pop? Is that, like.... a type of pop? [/captainobvious]

I really couldn't give any sort of opinion on it, seeing as I don't even really know what it is.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 20, 2012)

I've never really gotten into it, though I have a friend who's way too far into it.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 20, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> K-Pop? Is that, like.... a type of pop? [/captainobvious]
> 
> I really couldn't give any sort of opinion on it, seeing as I don't even really know what it is.


It's Korean Pop music. Like how JPop is Japanese Pop music.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 21, 2012)

I like k-pop in the way I just like pop music in general: it's catchy as balls. Also the dance routines are really fun even though i'm. shit.


----------



## Flora (Jul 21, 2012)

My only real experience with K-pop is when the guys who made the AP test thought it would be a good idea to put a K-pop song in it. Which was really unexpected and everyone had to laugh.

It was pretty good though! Wish I knew the name :/


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 21, 2012)

I've heard some Super Junior due to my tae kwon do place, but other than that I haven't really heard any K-Pop.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 22, 2012)

I went through a bit of a K-pop phase that ended last year. Lee Hyori, Rain, DBSK, Big Bang, and Super Junior are the artists I remember most. It started when I started listening to BoA's (still listen to her) Korean songs, so basically on off-shoot of my enjoyment of J-pop. Now I just listen to Rain and BoA.

I've tried listening to SNSD/Girls' Generation and did not like it.


----------



## Ever (Jul 23, 2012)

Storm said:


> I've tried listening to SNSD/Girls' Generation and did not like it.


Eh, I have to agree with you there... I don't like many girl groups, their music is just too... I dunno. _Bouncy_ or something. That said, After School is nice sometimes.


----------

